# ACNH Memes thread



## salem_ (May 8, 2020)

Looks pretty strange but is there no thread about ACNH memes?

am gonna post the last 3 I saved:


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

why is the first one literally me i-


----------



## Restin (May 8, 2020)

First one cuts deep lol


----------



## JKDOS (May 8, 2020)

I made this one right after unlocking terraforming last month


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

FINALLY. A THREAD.

This is a good meme. Like, top tier.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> FINALLY. A THREAD.
> 
> This is a good meme. Like, top tier.


Lol the way Judy always squints is so mischievous yet she acts like a child in my island. Always singing and playing.


----------



## Capablanca (May 8, 2020)

I found these on insta and thought they were pretty funny


----------



## salem_ (May 8, 2020)

Capablanca said:


> I found these on insta and thought they were pretty funny
> 
> View attachment 254897
> View attachment 254898
> View attachment 254899


i swear the 5 star rank thing is so DAMN true ahahahahahhaha


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 8, 2020)

Twitter post where someone found a bad animal crossing rip off


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252978900268912640
Bruh.


----------



## Khaelis (May 8, 2020)

I don't think any of the memes I find are suitable for a forum with a bunch of children running around...


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 9, 2020)

This is called a meme shirt


----------



## Beanz (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

Monique as Ms. Vasques? GOOD.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Dom...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259619519745548288


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2020)




----------



## cagycorvidae (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

yes i made this in ms paint


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 11, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



















	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020


----------



## N a t (May 11, 2020)

Cursed video


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

N a t said:


> Cursed video


I did not survive 20 seconds of that


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 11, 2020)

not really a meme but i was shopping on nookazon and saw this;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> View attachment 256950
> View attachment 256951
> not really a meme but i was shopping on nookazon and saw this;
> View attachment 256952
> ...


LOL THE LAST ONE WAS ME


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> LOL THE LAST ONE WAS ME



you have good taste.


----------



## N a t (May 11, 2020)




----------



## DragonLatios (May 11, 2020)

lol


----------



## salem_ (May 11, 2020)




----------



## cagycorvidae (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Cnydaquil (May 12, 2020)

mmm yes, spicy memes


----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

I just saw this and it's beautiful, not mine though


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 12, 2020)

Why did I not know about this thread till now, I


Dormire said:


> FINALLY. A THREAD.
> 
> This is a good meme. Like, top tier.


Omg I cried hahaha


----------



## salem_ (May 13, 2020)




----------



## daisyy (May 13, 2020)




----------



## salem_ (May 15, 2020)

BOP


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

This always happens in the island


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2020)

Dormire said:


> FINALLY. A THREAD.
> 
> This is a good meme. Like, top tier.


Omg this is amazing, Judy makes such a great Dahlia. I wanna know who plays Feenie tho.


----------



## Dormire (May 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg this is amazing, Judy makes such a great Dahlia. I wanna know who plays Feenie tho.


Has to be Sherb or maybe Marty (the Sanrio bear)


----------



## salem_ (May 16, 2020)




----------



## SarahsNY (May 16, 2020)




----------



## DawnAri (May 16, 2020)

my two favorite


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 17, 2020)

cagycorvidae said:


> View attachment 259761View attachment 259762View attachment 259763View attachment 259764View attachment 259765View attachment 259766


omg the first one tho, gold


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2020)

daisyy said:


> View attachment 257922


I felt this meme in my soul.


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Zura (May 17, 2020)

N a t said:


> Cursed video


Props to both of them! The guitar player sounded perfect all the way through


----------



## N a t (May 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Props to both of them! The guitar player sounded perfect all the way through


I know, like the whole thing is funny to me but I won't deny that this was very well performed!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 19, 2020)

(not mine)


----------



## daisyy (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 19, 2020)

(still not mine)

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 19, 2020)

Romaki said:


>


my brain is confusion




	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> my brain is confusion



Animal Crossing in 2026, probably:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 19, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Animal Crossing in 2026, probably:


NO GOD PLEASE NO


----------



## moonbox (May 19, 2020)

(not mine)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 19, 2020)

moonbox said:


> View attachment 261358
> View attachment 261359
> View attachment 261360
> View attachment 261361
> (not mine)


I've seen the first one and I love it


----------



## Sloom (May 19, 2020)

anyone posted this one yet? it’s a banger


----------



## tanisha23 (May 19, 2020)

moonbox said:


> View attachment 261358
> View attachment 261359
> View attachment 261360
> View attachment 261361
> (not mine)


Oh gosh no, that last one!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 20, 2020)

Here it is


----------



## daisyy (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 20, 2020)

This is why they renamed switch to lightswitch


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

Have a cursed Blessed day~


Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 20, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Have a cursed Blessed day~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MY EYES
MY EYES
WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??????
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 
I need to lie down and think about why I opened that spoiler

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

I'm not recovering from that like ever

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

my eyes are burning please post another cursed image so i can die again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

These memes so far are gold.


----------



## salem_ (May 20, 2020)

daisyy said:


>


jfc how real is this


----------



## Romaki (May 20, 2020)

I found this picture and I just had to share it:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 20, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I found this picture and I just had to share it:


Oh wow
Brain cells destroyed


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

_











_

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

cagycorvidae said:


> View attachment 262867View attachment 262868View attachment 262869View attachment 262870View attachment 262873View attachment 262874View attachment 262875View attachment 262876View attachment 262877
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020
> 
> ...


All of these gave me a laugh! Interesting to learn about Flora and flamingos in general.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

EmperorGandhi said:


> View attachment 263019
> [/
> i love this meme
> 
> ...


----------



## daisyy (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)

This thread is awesome. Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

Oh hey I posted the second one haha! 
post more memes people


----------



## daisyy (May 22, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> snip


OMG THE TURNIP ONE i'm dead


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

am i the only one?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

anyone posted this one yet?


----------



## Romaki (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Bugs (May 22, 2020)

Anybody like cursed images?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

Bugs said:


> View attachment 263742
> 
> Anybody like cursed images?


I do send some please


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)

i have some


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

cagycorvidae said:


> i have some
> View attachment 263878View attachment 263879View attachment 263880View attachment 263881View attachment 263882View attachment 263883View attachment 263884View attachment 263885View attachment 263886


i keep seeing that rosie one but cant figure it out also first one killed me haha


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020





















	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 23, 2020)

cagycorvidae said:


> View attachment 264251View attachment 264252View attachment 264253View attachment 264254View attachment 264255View attachment 264256View attachment 264257View attachment 264258View attachment 264259View attachment 264260
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020
> 
> ...


....


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 23, 2020)

cagycorvidae said:


> View attachment 264287View attachment 264288View attachment 264289View attachment 264290View attachment 264291View attachment 264292


Post more


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚒'𝚖 𝚊 𝚜𝚒𝚖𝚙𝚕𝚎 𝚖𝚊𝚗, 𝚒 𝚜𝚎𝚎 𝚊 𝚖𝚎𝚖𝚎, 𝚒 𝚜𝚊𝚟𝚎 𝚒𝚝 𝚝𝚘 𝚖𝚢 𝚌𝚘𝚕𝚕𝚎𝚌𝚝𝚒𝚘𝚗 𝚘𝚏 𝚝𝚑𝚘𝚞𝚜𝚊𝚗𝚍𝚜 𝚘𝚏 𝚖𝚎𝚖𝚎𝚜


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 23, 2020)

Me In a Nutshell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 23, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> Me In a Nutshell
> 
> 
> View attachment 264311


For me replace that with a certain bunny that is blue


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

Old photos since I only recently backed up onto my laptop but... I'm pretty sure my brother is addicted to hitting the woah.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 23, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Old photos since I only recently backed up onto my laptop but... I'm pretty sure my brother is addicted to hitting the woah.
> 
> View attachment 264314View attachment 264315


My brain cells ded


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> My brain cells ded


me 2 what an incredible co-inky-dink


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 263583cursed


I actually like him better this way lmao


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 23, 2020)




----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 23, 2020)

Spoiler





 

\


 





 

 This one's not even a meme just thought it was cute


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

I can totally relate with the Blathers painting meme. I thought I had a legit scary painting until he told me it was a fake. It hits hard because Redd makes rare visits.


----------



## Loriii (May 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262705274848247809


----------



## daisyy (May 24, 2020)




----------



## salem_ (May 25, 2020)

juicy memes for my fellow tbters


----------



## daisyy (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jun 2, 2020)

Saw this on tumblr earlier


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

The thread has been revived


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 8, 2020)

Courtesy of @ohare01


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Since this is here, I guess I'll post this. This is my sentiment towards what the villagers give me when I give them fruit.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Courtesy of @ohare01


LOL I remember watching this episode back then. Recreating a short clip is one thing, but an entire episode? That's a lot of effort! I was shocked that Sterling played as Flats. I have him in my town so it makes the video a whole lot funnier. XD


----------



## daisyy (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## CaramelCookie (Jun 9, 2020)

This.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

When an animal crossing villager asks to move out
*AHHH*
_when I tap the dont go button

_


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 19, 2020)

Haven't hit that button in a while!


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2020)

my feelings get hurt everytime a dreamie asks to move out lmaooo


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

xara said:


> my feelings get hurt everytime a dreamie asks to move out lmaooo


Anytime any villagers move out I cry for 2 days straight

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Jhine7 said:


> Haven't hit that button in a while!


How can you stsnd not touching it it scares me


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2020)

I only have three villagers right now that I wouldn't let move out.
When any of these three ask me to move I tell them to stay!
If any of the other villagers ask to move out I encourage them so I can island hop.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I only have three villagers right now that I wouldn't let move out.
> When any of these three ask me to move I tell them to stay!
> If any of the other villagers ask to move out I encourage them so I can island hop.


I have a rea
I have a very close bond with them since I dont have many irl freinds and once we get on higher freindship levels o cant let go


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Tganks for merging mine onto this

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

Thanks for merging me into this

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> Courtesy of @ohare01


Omg I watch that all the time

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

What I search 




What comes up


----------



## excited_gyroid (Jun 21, 2020)

Love all of these I found a bunch recently that had me cracking up, will share just a few of my faves, source here: https://www.fandomspot.com/animal-crossing-memes/


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

With the new update coming up I felt obligated to make this.


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 26, 2020)

Meme I made lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> Meme I made lol
> View attachment 279453


Accurate


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 26, 2020)

Just send this one to my sister today lol; found it on Tumblr


----------



## loveclove (Jun 26, 2020)

Ok I just found this thread and I love it


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 26, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Ok I just found this thread and I love it


same


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 27, 2020)

Okay, I don’t really know if these have been added, but here’s my first one
https://makeameme.org/meme/acnh-players-like
replace it with nookazon players, okay okay I’m joking XDD


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/819514463432353828/
this legit made me cackle, I don’t know why I find this so funny, I donteven sell a bunch of tarantulas!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 263583cursed


Omg stahp why do you have to ruin my fav villager XD


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 27, 2020)

another one from Tumblr lol


----------



## Uffe (Jun 27, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> View attachment 279574
> 
> another one from Tumblr lol


I'm afraid to see what Agent S, Big Top, and Rocket look like in that art style.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 30, 2020)

I saw this meme on Reddit. 
Southern hemisphere players be like


----------



## KitaWarheit (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry I found this meme and it made me chuckle so I had to share  (is there a meme thread already?)


----------



## Mairen (Oct 8, 2020)

As a non-time traveler myself, this also made me laugh a bit. I can certainly relate to that feeling!


----------



## .MOON. (Oct 8, 2020)

That’s how I felt when I played New Leaf because I didn’t tt at that time but now I tt all over the place in NH.


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 8, 2020)

that is funny


----------



## Uffe (Oct 8, 2020)

This image made me laugh.  I loved watching Dexter's Laboratory.


----------



## Le Ham (Oct 9, 2020)

The meme thread is back! I love to see it.

Homemade reaction meme I made yesterday and am waiting for the perfect time to use in conversation:


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 9, 2020)

The memes I could find or produce myself would probably get me banned and people questioning my sanity.


----------



## Eureka (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## saucySheep (Oct 10, 2020)

i love this thread lmao


----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 30, 2021)

Edit: Didn't realize this thread was a year old... Found a more recent thread here.


----------

